# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  افشل .. صحفى فى العالم .. واعوذ بالله

## ياسر عمر

*اليوم طالعت موضوعا للمدعو الرشيد على عمر وسامح الله الصفوى الرائع الذى حمل صحف اليوم ولكنى ازددت كرها لكل ما يتعلق بالهلال فبالله عليكم هل هذا المدعى يصلح ان يكون صحفيا  لاحظوا لهذا العمود الذى ليس فىه شئ من الاخلاق ذم وحسد والعياذ بالله والتحدث عن الاخرين دون حياء لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله وانتبهوا بان اليوم هو الجمعة وهو يلفظ باقبح الاقوال متطاولا على كل عظيم وحتى المطربين الشباب لم يسلموا منه وحديثه المردود عليه ولكن لكل من طالته يد هذا العابث عليكم برفعهامتوجهين الى من لا يضيع عنده شئ ودعوة المظلوم مجابة وخاصة بان اليوم جمعه
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*يكفى انه الوضيع على عمر

*

----------


## سامرين

*الرشيد على عمر صفر على الشمال فى الصحافه الرياضيه
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*
قال الفيفا والكاف مؤسسات 
امبريالية

والله الراجل ده مسكين 

*

----------


## ابولين

*كل إناء بما فية ينضح
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

كل إناء بما فية ينضح



سلمت يمينك ياابولين كفيت ووفيت
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*لاول مرة في حياتي اقرا جزء مما يكتب هذا الغير رشيد
حمدت الله الف مرة ان عافاني من هذا الغث والمستنقع الآسن 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اذا لم تستخى فاكتب ما شئت 
لعن الله كل متطاول
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يا احوانا انتو زفت البلد دي بتشتروها ليه
                        	*

----------


## كسباوى

*قذارة نتانة عفانة حسادة حقد كذب تطاول تربية شوارع لماذا تقرأوا لهذا الآفة وتوسخوا ايديكم بقراءة هذه الصحيفة النتنة انصحكم بعدم مسها ومن لمسها ان يغسل يديه سبعة مرات بالصابون والمطهرات الفائقة التعقيم قبح الله الرشيد ولعنه 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الرصيد على صفر.انتوا البوديكم تقروا الكلام الفارغ ده شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*إنــه مـــزروع فــى أرض كلهــا حسد وحقد وبالتالى منبته حتما الكراهية (أصبرعلى مضض الحسود فإن صبرك قاتله كالنار تأكل بعضها إن لم تجد ماتأكله)
*

----------


## عز الدين

*اللهم أضرب الظالمين بالظالمين وأخرجنا منهم سالمين
*

----------


## ezzeo

*يا جماعة انتو كده بتنظفوه من ذنوبو خلوه فى مستنقعه الاسن الملئ بالذنوب و الاثام و خليكم مع المثل البقول جمل سائر وكلب ينبح .. 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*الرصيد على صفر               الرصيد ÷ صفر= بالطبع صفر والله اجمل ما قرأت يا سلام على تعبيرك الفى محلو يا احمد محمد عوض 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

الرصيد على صفر.انتوا البوديكم تقروا الكلام الفارغ ده شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




*

----------


## ezzeo

*الرصيد ÷ صفر = صفر و صفر دولى عجوووز عمره اكترمن 80 سنه ...
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

كل إناء بما فيه ينضح



              هذا احسن تعليق يناسبه


*

----------

